
Show HN: Simple Gmail Screen – A Simple Chrome / FF Extension - walty8
https://github.com/bartsolutions/simple-gmail-screen
======
summitsummit
> There are a bunch of existing extensions for Gmail UI tweaks, but most are
> just too heavy to me.

I went down the heavy customization path, and eventually came upon the
profound realization that I was going the wrong way. I ditched all the
extensions and went with the simple gmail[0]. No breaking changes to
extensions over time. Less CPU load. Cuts out all distractions. Simple. Fast.
I'm in and I'm out.

[0] [https://mail.google.com/mail/mu/mp/](https://mail.google.com/mail/mu/mp/)

------
dairylee
Personally I like to use Simplify Gmail
([https://simpl.fyi/](https://simpl.fyi/)) which was made by a former Gmail
lead designer and Inbox founder.

